# 

## mj2007

witam!
mam zamiar kupić pilarkę spalinową. na początek muszę wyciąć jakieś 60 drzew o średnicy ok. 20 cm, a potem co jakiś czas jakieś małe drzewko i trochę drewna do kominka.
zastanawiam się nad Stihl'em 180, Husqvarną 135 (ew. 263) albo Makita 3200. parametry mają podobne - ok. 2 KM, 35 cm prowadnica.
mój budżet to 700-900 zł.
który sprzęt będzie najlepszy?

----------


## coulignon

Ten którego serwis masz w swoim mieście. Bo klasa sprzetu podobna. Ja lubię Husqvarny ale pozostałe z Twojej listy są ok.

----------


## mj2007

problem w tym, że wszyscy są pod ręką - różnica dosłownie dwóch-trzech kilometrów... ale całkiem rozsądne kryterium wyboru  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

Drugie kryterium:
Idź i chwyć kazdą w rekę i zobacz która bardziej Ci leży.
Trzecie:
jeśli któraś ma system napinania łańcucha bez narzędzi to tą bym wybrał
Czwarte:
Jeśli zawiodą wszytkie inne weź tą ładniejszą.  :smile:

----------


## mj2007

'leżą' mi wszystkie. chociaż pewnie zostanie to zweryfikowane po dłuższej pracy każdą z nich.
najlepsze napisanie ma Husqvarna 263 - z boku, śrubokrętem i na metalowych elementach. reszta jest osadzona w plastiku i samo napięcie jest bardziej pracochłonne.
a do trzeciej opcji to chyba żonę wezmę, bo jako normalny facet rozróżniam tylko trzy kolory  :wink: 
czyli wychodzi na to, że HQ 263 jest liderem - powiem szczerze, że najbardziej mi pasuje ten model i chyba na niego padnie wybór.
dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## darek63

Ja natomiast kupiłem używkę na allegro. Dolmar Ps 411 (2,3KM) za 350zł + przesyłka. Wg sprzedawcy ściągnięta z Niemiec i wyremontowana. Piła miała 10 lat i u mnie jest 4 lata.  Wyciąłem i pociąłem około 120 drzew fi 20cm i kilka fi 40cm, zjechałem 2 łańcuchy, ciąłem też korzenie w ziemi ..... nie żal bo tania i używka. Na allegro są różni sprzedawcy, ale kilku w miarę uczciwych się znajdzie. Z nowych popatrz na pilarki Makita i Oleo-Mac, ewentualnie Solo 643 http://www.al-ko.com/de/solobyalko/motorsaegen/

----------


## compi

> Drugie kryterium:
> Idź i chwyć kazdą w rekę i zobacz która bardziej Ci leży.
> Trzecie:
> jeśli któraś ma system napinania łańcucha bez narzędzi to tą bym wybrał
> Czwarte:
> Jeśli zawiodą wszytkie inne weź tą ładniejszą.


W mojej po dwóch latach system napinania beznarzędziowego został w serwisie zmieniony na zwykłą śrubę. Przez pewien okres męczyłem się z częstym naciąganiem łańcucha. Obstawiałem słabe ogniwa, zużyty miecz, w końcu że coś padło w środku. Okazało się że zawodny jest właśnie wyżej wspomniany systemik. Poza tym piła(chyba oznaczenie 440) była i jest niezawodna. Kolega drwal oglądając ją kiedyś od razu wskazał na ten element, jako pierwszy który będzie naprawiany  :smile: .

----------


## zagorski-tomasz

Husqvarny raczej bym nie brał,sprzęt raczej z tych awaryjnych a części  do tanich nie należą,Makite można kupować,może by Stihl ms 181

----------


## compi

Najtańsze modele Stihla i nie tylko, a takim jest  181, robione są w najtańszej produkcyjnie częśći świata  :smile: . Husqvarna robi podobnie, ale od modelu 430 mają produkcję w Szwecji i kilka robią w USA oraz w Brazylii. Połowa drwali w Polsce pracuje jednym modelem, połowa drugim. Reszta konkurencji jest daleko za nimi. Kiedyś mapkę widziałem z podziałem nadleśnictw kupujących tych producentów. Możesz napisać co jest najbardziej awaryjne w Husqvarnie?

----------


## mj2007

Makita 3200 daje radę - sprawdziłem na własnej skórze.
łatwo odpala na zimnym jak i na ciepłym, ma wystarczającą moc, jest w miarę lekka i poręczna. jak będzie miała ostry i dobrze naciągnięty łańcuch to nie straszne jej drzewa o średnicy 30 cm  :wink: 
przyzwoita pilarka za całkiem rozsądne pieniądze - za 700 zł kupiłem pilarkę, olej do mieszanki paliwowej, olej do łańcucha, okulary ochronne i dodatkowy oryginalny łańcuch.
polecam!

----------


## sokratis

Ja używam pilarki Tryton, trochę mniej znana firma. Korzystam z niej od jakiegoś czasu i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Dla mnie jednym kryteriów wyboru sprzętu jest też bliskość serwisu. Nie ważne czy Huska, Stihl, Makita czy  też nie wskazana przez nikogo Shindaiwa. Wszystkie te sprzęty mają swoje wady i zalety, ale właśnie możliwość  rychłego usunięcia usterki wygrywa. Nie wspominając już o szukaniu części  :wink:   Dlatego u mnie poza kosą no name, w sprzęcie moto króluje Stihl, bo mam serwis zarówno blisko domu, jak i działki  :big grin: 
Kolejną kwestią jest to, że jeśli płacić za urządzenie, to:
1. jeśli intensywnie używamy, lepiej wydać większą kwotę na sprzęt markowy, sprawdzony, 
2 jeśli okazyjnie, bo raz na rok przycinamy drzewka, to można kupić w miarę taniego chińczyka i być zadowolonym, jak ja na przykład z wcześniej wspomnianej kosy  :wink:

----------


## sokratis

Dla mnie wspomniana wyżej marka stoi w punkcie trzecim, czyli niemarkowe, ale jednocześnie godne zaufania elektronarzędzia.  :smile:

----------


## almarat

Poza tym, sprzęt mniej znanych marek nieraz jest lepszy od tych rzekomo "markowych", bo mały producent jedyne na co może liczyć to na klienta który wróci bo będzie zadowolony z wysokiej jakości produktu, dlatego przykładają większą wagę do jakości niż firmy które idą w miliony sztuk i jedna uwalona partia im nie zaszkodzi. Nie mówię że jest to reguła, ale zdaża się

----------


## compi

> Poza tym, sprzęt mniej znanych marek nieraz jest lepszy od tych rzekomo "markowych", bo mały producent jedyne na co może liczyć to na klienta który wróci bo będzie zadowolony z wysokiej jakości produktu, dlatego przykładają większą wagę do jakości niż firmy które idą w miliony sztuk i jedna uwalona partia im nie zaszkodzi. Nie mówię że jest to reguła, ale zdaża się


Niezła teoria, ale powiedz jeśli firmie nie szkodzi jedna uwalona partia towaru to komu szkodzi? Przypadkiem nie Tobie?

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Poza tym, sprzęt mniej znanych marek nieraz jest lepszy od tych rzekomo "markowych", bo mały producent jedyne na co może liczyć to na klienta który wróci bo będzie zadowolony z wysokiej jakości produktu, dlatego przykładają większą wagę do jakości niż firmy które idą w miliony sztuk i jedna uwalona partia im nie zaszkodzi. Nie mówię że jest to reguła, ale zdaża się


Z moich obserwacji wynika, że to właśnie Tryton, Graphite i inne tego typu wynalazki idą w milionach sztuk. Może nie pod tą samą nazwą, ale na świecie jest tego mnóstwo  :wink: 

Co do marki Pro-line, to akurat ich narzędzia ręczne kupuję, bo faktycznie mają dobry stosunek jakości do ceny. Może za wyjątkiem młotków, które kosztują swoje, a nie są warte takiej ceny  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Jaka pilarka do amatora który ma do czynienia z wszelaką biomasą?
http://www.stihl.pl/Produkty-STIHL/P...30/MS-661.aspx
http://www.husqvarna.com/pl/products...insaws/390-xp/ nim zaczniecie wychodzić z podziwu co tego koledze chodzi, że przecież to jest 
dla amatora http://www.husqvarna.com/pl/products/chainsaws/236/ tylko że tym  czymś można najwyżej się pobawić.
Później nachodzą ludzi pomysły na robienie rembaków i innych drzewo ye ków,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJOvnsMJHJ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4unOy3wn6CQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1jGmFgfNBo

----------


## compi

Nie kupuj tych świdrowych. Pomagałem koledze świeże owocowe drzewa tym łupać. Dwa razy zablokowało tak, że ani w te, ani wewte  :wink: . Gdyby nie pilarka spalinowa pod ręką to chyba dłutem byśmy się dokopywali do rdzenia.

----------


## xkomandosx

Ja mając do wycinki ok 30 drzew z średnicą do 30 cm i wiedząc że później nie będę używał kupiłem to:
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/maszyny-og...,l81.html#opis

po 20 drzewkach wymieniłem łańcuch (nie miałem czasu wtedy na ostrzenie) na Stihl'a i szło jak w masło.

Zero problemów - jak dla mnie super opcja jak ktoś chce wyczyścić działkę pod budowę domu.

----------


## zagorski-tomasz

W twoim przypadku dobry rozwiązaniem będzie wspomniane tu Solo lub Stihl, Husqvarna chodzi dopiero jak się rozgrzeje,części drogie,gażniki często padają,taka troszkę Chińska tandeta

----------


## atr1

Witam. Mam podobny problem jak autor tematu. Potrzebuję dobrej ale nie w pełni profesjonalnej pilarki spalinowej. Mam trochę drzew do pocięcia , głównie akacje z czego większość to  gałęzie ale znajdzie się też kilka grubszych pni. Pilarka będzie wykorzystywana maksymalnie kilka razy w roku głównie do pocięcia drewna na opał lub do obalenia jakiegoś drzewka. Mam na oku trzy modele i chciałbym uzyskać Wasze opinie na ich temat.
1. STIHL MS 181
2. HUSQVARNA 135
3. Oleo Mac GS 370 lub GS 350c

----------


## photos

Ja bym wybral tego slabszego stihla. Mam takie szczescie ze zawsze jak cos kupuje z idea "a ja bede korzystał raz w roku i nie potrzebuje markowego urzadzenia" to zawsze to urzadzenie mi sie zepsuje. A to przeciaze, a to padnie bo wykananie jest kiepskie. Zawsze rozwali sie w polowie roboty i nerwy mi puszczaja. Teraz jak nie potrzebuje jakiegos mocno profesjonalnego narzedzia to kupuje slabszy model ale dobrej marki, Nie stac mnie na firmy "no name" bo zawsze po tym musze kupic nowe markowe.

----------


## jarekpolak

mam stihl 181. jestem mega zadowolony z jednym małym minusem - oryginalny łańcuch strasznie się naciąga. kupiona na budowe ze względu na wagę. Do więźby super sprawa.

----------


## zagorski-tomasz

Kup tego Stihla będzie z tego towarzystwa najlepszy z Husqvarną możesz mieć problemy,Stigę sobie odpuść bo to Chińczyk

----------


## mikegolf

Ja mam stihl 181, to moja pierwsza w zyciu pilarka - bardzo polecam, lekka i daje rade. 
Jedyna wada to znany problem z wezykiem oleju - po jakims czasie zaczyna puszczac, na szczescie jego wymiana to 10 minut dla amatora jak ja  :wink: 
ps podobno stihl zamierza wypuscic w koncu wzmocniona wersje tego wezyka zeby rozwiazac problem - tak mi powiedzieli w sklepie z pol roku temu

----------


## RobsonC

Również posiadam S181. Moja pierwsza pilarka ale zapewne nie ostatnia. 
Do prac wokół domu i obróbki gałęzi zwieszających się z drogi jest super. Dużą zaletą jest waga. Trzeba dbać o płyny  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam 
Robert

----------

